# Tools I Need To Start Dressing And Refretting My Own Guitars?



## Guest (Jun 27, 2018)

Edit: I would like to also add could you also explain how you use the tool(s) and how they are helpful, or some explanation of their application?

I have decided I am going to start doing my own guitars. I have no luthier tools yet. What will I need to have to do top notch fret work?

Things I think I need:

Radius gauges
Fret files
Fret crowning files
Straight edges
Fret rocker
Fret nipper
Fret end file

I know there are more...

Thanks


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Don't for get patience, attention to detail and knowing when to take it to a pro


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I'd add standby replacement necks


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

StewMac sells these thin, metal fretguards that only expose the tops of the frets for easier polishing without damaging the fretboard. You may also wish to consider their fret erasers for quick touch ups.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Player99 Did you take, or will you be taking, a course or similar re: refretting and/or dressing?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2018)

greco said:


> @Player99 Did you take, or will you be taking, a course or similar re: refretting and/or dressing?


No. I am good with my hands and have watch a few YouTube vids on it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2018)

vokey design said:


> Don't for get patience, attention to detail and knowing when to take it to a pro


I will pull all the frets, and do it myself.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2018)

greco said:


> @Player99 Did you take, or will you be taking, a course or similar re: refretting and/or dressing?


I have also been playing for 30 years, and have watched and learned about it over the years...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Levelling beam and different types of sandpaper.

A press or fretting hammer.

A Plek machine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2018)

sulphur said:


> Levelling beam and different types of sandpaper.
> 
> A press or fretting hammer.
> 
> A Plek machine.


I am not sold on Plek.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2018)

Please post a thread when you start.
I'd like to see a step by step process.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Please post a thread when you start.
> I'd like to see a step by step process.


It won't be for a while, but I want to start collecting the tools now...

There are so many video tutorials on the subject:

refretting a fender stratocaster - YouTube

I just picked this vid randomly:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2018)

Funny how I am not really getting many tool recommendations...


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I think you've got it covered.

You will need nut files if you're refretting a bunch with really worn frets you'll probably have to redo a few nuts too.

I wouldn't bother with the fret rocker, use an old tims card.
Straight edges can be a 24" ruler or a good quality level.

Whats the difference between Fret files & Fret crowning files??

Or does fret files mean the ones to clean up the ends?

Nathan


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

nnieman said:


> Whats the difference between Fret files & Fret crowning files??


There are fret levelling files that you use to lower high frets (generally filing over the tops of several frets at once), and then fret crowning files are used to restore the rounded top shape. There are some fret crowning files that makes the round shape for you, or you can get other flat files to create the crown yourself.

A couple of other "tools" you might want to get are *masking tape* for the fretboard (when doing the whole neck, probably easier to mask everything rather than using those Stew Mac fret guards), a *sharpie* to mark high frets, and *#0000 steel wool* for polishing the frets when you are done. Lastly, if you have the time, patience, and extra fret wire, maybe you want to get a cheap *spare neck* to practice on first.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

nnieman said:


> I wouldn't bother with the fret rocker, use an old tims card.
> 
> 
> Nathan


IMO - Get the fret rocker - you can put a lot more pressure on them which will help you find very small variances


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

NGroeneveld said:


> IMO - Get the fret rocker - you can put a lot more pressure on them which will help you find very small variances


I was thinking about going into a metal fabrication shop and getting them to cut me some different shapes with a big metal cutting press. Straight edges as well as fret rocker style tools.


----------



## ekim (Apr 18, 2018)

Buy a cheap guitar and practice on it. That's what I did. Better to make mistakes and learn from them on a $50 guitar than your pride and joy!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2018)

ekim said:


> Buy a cheap guitar and practice on it. That's what I did. Better to make mistakes and learn from them on a $50 guitar than your pride and joy!!


I think $50 is way too much to pay.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

a soldering iron with a nice flat tip. You'll need that to heat up the old frets before you pull them. It really helps keep damage of the board down, and if someone glued the frets in, it will help release them. As a bonus, it smells good too. 

Radius blocks are good for sanding the board. and a straight sanding beam also. Next Gen is selling pre-cut, pre-radiused fret sets now. They work great.


----------



## ekim (Apr 18, 2018)

$50 was just a random number. The cheaper the better!


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Depending on where you looks, some of these tools can be really expensive. I found Amplified Parts had the best deal on stuff like the notched straightedge and fret rocker. 

Luthier Tools | Amplified Parts


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

Some parts on my last job I could not do without. In addition to the files, stones and polishing stuff. 
-Setup gauge 
-Feeler gauges
-Digital vernier
-A notched aluminum straight edge ( had to make a custom one for a 27" scale, ...thank you Michael's) 
-Painters tape
-Radius block(s)


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Player99 said:


> Funny how I am not really getting many tool recommendations...


A mirror.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2018)

I would like to add a part II to this thread. The tools and perhaps how they come in handy and/or what you use them for...


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

You will get some stories for some tools. Why they're handy is evident in so many vids. 
I mapped with the vernier where previous tech patchwork leveling was done to compensate a repair attributed to wow along one edge of the neck. Also helps you assess fret height for guitars with unknown history of repairs. Feeler gauges will also help assess twists under your trusted straight edge. 
There is an amount of wow you can compensate for, you have to know how much fret material you have left to work with.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2018)

Guitar tools | Guitars | Belleville | Kijiji


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Guitar tools | Guitars | Belleville | Kijiji


I am not sure $1200 is best spent here.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Start with stuff you already have around the shop; that will get you going. Then go from there

For example:
- you may not need a set of crowning files - in most cases you can make due with a triangular file, then some sandpaper wrapped over a short 2x4 block with some backing (you run this up and down the neck, rocking the block as you go.... probably easier to show than the explain)
- a small flat file glued to a small (flat) hardwood block is all you need to level frets; the files are like $5 or $6 at Lee Valley 

You may be surprised at what you can accomplish using basic hand tools from the hardware store. You can also most likely source everything you need from Canada.

Do get a good set of nut files. You will also need an assortment of sandpaper. And a set of feeler gauges. Get a good fret puller. Someone else mentioned a soldering iron to heat up the fret - definitely do this. I use a press to push in frets - while not needed, it does a far better job than a hammer. I simply bought a regular arbor press from Kijiji for $20, drilled a hole in the shaft to accept the caul (some arbors have this hole already). Someone gave me a set of cauls once, so that made it cheaper yet. A good set of end nippers too; make sure they are ground flat on the ends, and sharp. Granted, I get really good results using a dremel with a wheel to trim the fret ends. And a fret bender - defo a fret bender. For the first few, you might want to buy the pre-radiused frets. They tend to go in much better - and they really don't cost a whole lot more. But you have to know the fretboard radius you are working with before you order them (there you go - that's another tool you need, a radius gauge...)

You might be better to just start doing it and figure out as you go which tools you'll need for your process. Everyone does things a little bit different - no right or wrong, as long as the job gets done.

These guys are Canadian. They have some tools - such as nut files. Excellent customer service:
JAPARTS

Here is a good place to buy luthier tools. I had a quick look and noticed some prices may have increased marginally - but they are still a lot better than SteMac!
Philadelphia Luthier Tools & Supplies Guitar building tools and parts


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Guitar tools | Guitars | Belleville | Kijiji


$1200?? Seriously? (hope that's not someone's ad who checks here....) Unless he has a whole other box of stuff that isn't shown in the picture. That neck vice is nice - I have 2 of them. They're from Lee Valley; $169. The router, bits and table aren't anything to write home about. Anyway, enough of that.


----------

